# Help........



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, so I am sorta new to the snowboarding world, I am wanting to get my husband a snowboard for christmas, but have NO idea what i'm doing... any suggestions?

He's 6'2, weighs about 210 lbs and wears size 13 shoe... from what I understand he has snowboarded for a few years, but I assume he would need an all terrain board!! 

Any tips or advice would be perfect!


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whats your price range? whatever it is you will definitely need a wide board with a 13 shoe.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

get him a burton custom of about a 164 length (or similar)


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Wish my girlfriend would buy me a new snowboard for Christmas :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Get him sized properly for boots. Whats the X mas budget for this sasquatch of a man?


----------

